# Damned If You Do... Recruiting Closed



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

Damned If You Do...
*Damned If You Do...*
A Back to Basics 4e D&D game

DIYD is a D&D 4th Ed. play-by post game. It will involve a group of characters who hail from or are tied to a small mining town called Thunderstone. The intent of the setup is to entice the player’s to investigate an old monument called Elber’s Tomb.

" Elber’s Tomb, that’s what it’s been always been called.  Now who Elber is no one remembers.  Heck, old Jazzik says it isn’t really even a tomb.  It’s always been a place for boogey men and other nonsense, and there have been some disappearances near there, but enough people get captured and dropped into an orc‘s cookpot or worse, that it’s probably no more dangerous than anywhere else.  Of course, people have been hearing and seeing strange things for a few weeks, and what about the stranger who was asking about the tomb a few months back?"

Investigation of a mysterious location near the character’s hometown.  Characters may be born in the town and returning after an absence, or may be visitors from afar.  Themes will touch on hard choices and responsibility for your actions.

I'm looking for 3-6 players, priority will be given to people who voted in my planning thread.  Play will start at first level.  Post your interest, and a short character idea.

*Setting Info*
[sblock="Setting Info"]The town of Thunderstone was founded many generations ago, during the prime of the Nerathi empire. Thunderstone is located in the Nentir Vale, in the foothills of the Dawnforge Mountains, alongside the White River.

Thunderstone is a mining town, but strangely enough lacks a strong dwarf presence. It was founded by a dwarven of old lineage, but a bit more lacking in sense than most Dwarves. They lost their claims on the mines in a card game with some human adventurers. The humans sold the rights to some Nerathan merchants, who brought in settlers. There are a small number of dwarves in town, none of whom actually work the mines.

The typical miner is characteristically short (for a human), stocky, and meticulously clean shaven. An attitude of superiority to dwarves permeates the town’s culture, shunning things normally associated with dwarves. This is not to say they aren’t friendly with the dwarves in their midst, it’s just more of a background feeling, stemming from the worry that dwarves would be more successful at running the mine.

The townspeople are mostly human, a scattering of other races. They almost all are members of the Great Church, which is a church which purports to worship all the gods, or at least fear and try to placate the evil ones. The only one not mentioned at all is Tharizdun, but in real terms, it sometimes seems more like the main gods are Paladine, Erathis, Pelor and The Raven Queen. For this reason, many people keep private shrines in their homes and shops, which are discouraged, but not outlawed.

Elber’s Tomb is a large monument or ruin a bit back in the hills, towards the mountains. Legends surround that place, but they all seem to conflict. There have been some unusual occurrences there, but many other stories have gotten attached to it over the years.[/sblock]

*House Rules*
Just some flavor stuff and ability score bonus tweaks.
On my Obsidian Portal Site


*Logistics*
[sblock="Logistics"]
Some notes on logistics:
Posting frequency: Once every 2 days is basically the minimum, especially if were are in a tactical combat. I’d prefer about 5 times a week.

Initiative: I run a single averaged initiative for all the monsters. Everyone who beat them in initiative goes before them. Your characters will all go in posting order, assuming you delay until after the person who posted before you.

Defenses and dice: We will use EN Worlds dice roller and I will reveal enemy defenses and hit points, so you can make your post include the resolution of your action.

Tactical Combat: I will use battle map software to run the combats, but sometimes we are just going to skip the grid, especially for smaller combats.

Encounter Balance: I make no claim that your encounters will be balanced. Some will be hared, some will be ridiculously easy. Good Luck.

Treasure: I will hand out whatever I want, when I want it. It will likely not be balanced, and will probably be less cash than by the DMG guidelines. I will “upgrade” your neck item, armor and weapliments at appropriate levels even if you don’t “find” them. Magic items are not purchasable readymade, aside from some consumables. I will give out significant items, I’m just gonna play it by ear. Ritual costs can be reduced on request, we will talk it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Just checking in from your other thread and subscribing 

Most likely plying a gnome or human illusionist mage, based on one of my older characters:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4911306-post4.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4423895-post5.html

But I can adapt to something else, if needed.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

Placeholder.  Defender maybe.

My idea is of a Warden, a defender devoted to protecting nature.  I'm thinking of a human or a dwarf who has strong ties to the mountain and wants to see it protected rather than defiled by predatory mining practices.  Maybe he fears that something dangerous and/or evil will be unearthed there.  Maybe his family has a history of druids, shaman, and wardens and such and perhaps also a long history of affinity with the mountains.  Anyway, that's my initial thought.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Mar 7, 2011)

Subscribing if you'll have me  seeing as how this would be my first crack at 4e ill keep it simple fighter or monk


----------



## tiornys (Mar 7, 2011)

Interested, although if it comes to a choice between this and the Clutches of the Maw, I'll wait for the latter 

I'm thinking an Elf Ranger|Cleric hybrid, emphasizing the striker side of the character to the point where I'm basically a striker with a slightly stronger sub-leader than normal.  Will likely worship Avandra or equivalent, and be drawn to the settlement by the rumors of evil deeds and adventurous possibilities.

t~

[sblock=Mirithek, background and appearance]Mirithek wears naturally colored leathers and a mottled green cloak with a mottled gray interior (reversible).  His chestnut colored hair is short but thick, standing out like a mane when uncovered.  His pale blue eyes are at odds with his weathered brown complexion.

Mirithek was raised in a typical elven manner, learning woodslore and archery from his father.  When Mirithek was in his late teens, his village was visited by a wandering priest of Avandra, who talked freely and openly about his religion while helping with various needs about the village in exchange for food and provisions.  Mirithek didn't understand many of the details, but the overall philosophy of freedom, travel, adventure, and taking your fate into your hands came through loud and clear.  Within a year, he had set out on his travels.  He hasn't been on the road for long when he hears rumors of a monster-infested tomb located near a mining town just a few weeks upriver.  Shouldering his bow, he sets out to verify the rumors....[/sblock]

[sblock= Mirithek, Character Sheet]*Mirithek*, level 1 Elf Ranger|Cleric
Male, 5' 7", 135 lb
[sblock= Elf features]Ability scores: +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence or +2 Wisdom
Size: Medium
Speed: 7 squares.
Vision: Low-Light

Languages: Common, Elven
Skill Bonuses: +2 Nature, +2 Perception.
Elven Weapon Proficiency: You gain proficiency with the longbow and the shortbow.
Fey Origin: Your ancestors were native to the Feywild, so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose of effects that relate to creature origin.
Group Awareness: You grant non-elf allies within 5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception checks.
Wild Step: You ignore difficult terrain when you shift.
[sblock= Elven Accuracy]*Encounter *
*Free Action      Personal
Trigger:* You make an attack roll and dislike the result.
*Effect:* Reroll the attack roll. Use the second roll, even if it’s lower.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock= Ranger|Cleric features][sblock= Hunter's Quarry (hybrid)]*At-Will
Minor Action  
Effect:* You can designate the nearest enemy to you that you can see as your quarry.
Once per round, when you hit your quarry with an attack, the attack deals extra damage based on your level. If you can make multiple attacks in a round, you decide which attack to apply the extra damage to after all the attacks are rolled. If you have dealt Hunter’s Quarry damage since the start of your turn, you cannot deal it again until the start of your next turn.

The hunter’s quarry effect remains active until the end of the encounter, until the quarry is defeated, or until you designate a different target as your quarry.

You can designate one enemy as your quarry at a time.

Level ... Hunter’s Quarry Extra Damage
1st–10th	+1d6
11th–20th	+2d6
21st–30th	+3d6
[/sblock][sblock= Healer's Lore]Your study of healing allows you to make the most of your healing prayers. When you let a creature spend a healing surge to regain hit points with one of your cleric powers that has the healing keyword, add your Wisdom modifier to the hit points the recipient regains.
[/sblock][sblock= Healing Word (hybrid)]*Encounter (Special)        Healing
Minor Action      Close* burst 5 (10 at 11th level, 15 at 21st level)

*Target:* You or one ally in the burst

*Effect:* The target can spend a healing surge and regain 1d6 additional hit points.
*Level 6:* 2d6 additional hit points.
*Level 11:* 3d6 additional hit points.
*Level 16:* 4d6 additional hit points.
*Level 21:* 5d6 additional hit points.
*Level 26:* 6d6 additional hit points.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock= Background]Occupation: Hunter *Benefit:* +2 Stealth
[/sblock][sblock= Reference]*Initiative:* +4 *Speed:* 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 21 (*Senses:* low-light)
*Resistances:* none
*Saving Throw Modifiers:* none
*Languages:* Common, Elven
[/sblock][sblock= Stats]*Strength:*     11
*Constitution:* 13
*Dexterity:*    18
*Intelligence:* 10
*Wisdom:*       18
*Charisma:*      8
[/sblock][sblock= Defenses]*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 15
*HP:* 25 *Surges/day:* 7 *Surge Value:* 6
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics    +3
Arcana        +0
Athletics     -1
Bluff         -1
Diplomacy     -1
Dungeoneering +4
Endurance     +0
Heal          +4
History       +0
Insight       +9
Intimidate    -1
Nature        +11
Perception    +11
Religion      +0
Stealth       +10
Streetwise    -1
Thievery      +3
[/sblock][sblock= Feats]*Level 1:* Weapon Proficiency: Greatbow
[/sblock][sblock= Powers]
[sblock= Brand of the Sun]*At-Will        Divine, Radiant, Weapon
Standard Action      Melee* weapon
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Wisdom vs. AC
*Hit:* 1[W] + Wisdom modifier radiant damage.
*Level 21:* 2[W] + Wisdom modifier radiant damage.
*Effect:* You or one ally within 5 squares of you can make a saving throw.
[/sblock][sblock= Twin Strike]*At-Will        Martial, Weapon
Standard Action      Melee or Ranged* weapon
*Requirement*: You must be wielding two melee weapons or a ranged weapon.
*Targets*: One or two creatures
*Attack*: Strength vs. AC (melee; main weapon and off-hand weapon) or Dexterity vs. AC (ranged), two attacks
*Hit*: 1[W] damage per attack.
Increase damage to 2[W] at 21st level.
[/sblock][sblock= Two-Fanged Strike]*Encounter        Martial, Weapon
Standard Action      Melee or Ranged* weapon
*Requirement:* You must be wielding two melee weapons or a ranged weapon.
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Strength vs. AC (melee; main weapon and off-hand weapon) or Dexterity vs. AC (ranged), two attacks
*Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier damage (melee) or 1[W] + Dexterity modifier damage (ranged) per attack. If both attacks hit, you deal extra damage equal to your Wisdom modifier.
[/sblock][sblock= Cascade of Light]*Daily        Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action      Ranged* 10
*Target*: One creature
*Attack*: Wisdom vs. Will
*Hit*: 3d8 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and the target gains vulnerability 5 to all your attacks (save ends).
*Miss*: Half damage, and the target gains no vulnerability.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Items]
Greatbow
Hide Armor
60 Arrows
Longsword
Dagger
Adventurer's Kit
*Wealth:* 6 gp
[/sblock][sblock= Details][sblock= Mannerisms and Appearance]Mirithek wears naturally colored leathers and a mottled green cloak with a mottled gray interior (reversible).  His chestnut colored hair is short but thick, standing out like a mane when uncovered.  His pale blue eyes are at odds with his weathered brown complexion.

Mirithek moves like a hunter, and rarely relaxes even in safe environments.  His eyes are constantly in motion, cataloging his surroundings.  Mirithek tends to whisper most of his communications; when he speaks, his surprisingly deep voice is impossible to use quietly.
[/sblock][sblock= Character Matrix]Social Interactions:  Relaxed, Enthusiastic, Open-minded
Decision Points: Easygoing, Flexible, Kind
Dire Straits: Brave, Happy-go-lucky, Restless
[/sblock][sblock= Campaign Notes]
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

Rolyat58 said:


> ill keep it simple fighter or monk




You must be new to 4e if you think a fighter is simple.   The PH1 Fighter is arguably the most complex PH1 Class to play well.  The Slayer from HotFL (One of the the D&D Essentials Player books) is more like the "simple" fighter from previous editions.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

Charwoman Gene said:


> You must be new to 4e if you think a fighter is simple.   The PH1 Fighter is arguably the most complex PH1 Class to play well.  The Slayer from HotFL (One of the the D&D Essentials Player books) is more like the "simple" fighter from previous editions.




I can also recommend the Knight.  I find its aura a lot easier to deal with than individual Fighter marking aka Combat Challenge.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Coming over from the other thread, I shall play a bard methinks. The standard legend seeking type, probably a half elf or halfling, haven't decided yet. Looks to be a good setting for this type of character.

Looking at the blocked power source list, half elf it is!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

Please don't feel too hemmed in by that list, I may have been too hasty.
In fact, I officially revoke it.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Please don't feel too hemmed in by that list, I may have been too hasty.
> In fact, I officially revoke it.




I kinda like it.  It seems more personalized or something.  Not a big fan of "kitchen sink" games, anyway.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

I pulled it because it had some problems also...


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I didn't feel hemmed in at all by it, it made my choices more limited which leaves more room for the character and not the numbers, I've got a build more or less decided, but I'll wait and see how the rest of the party fills out before I make my final choice. I also need to get back to my laptop and my character builder to look over options.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha well I'm very new to 4e and I just assumed a fighter was as easy as it is in 3.5....guess I won't make that mistake again, monk it is.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

Rolyat58 said:


> Haha well I'm very new to 4e and I just assumed a fighter was as easy as it is in 3.5....guess I won't make that mistake again, monk it is.




LOL Monks are a _tad_ bit easier, but you have to wrap your head around the fact that they use implements for their attacks and not really weapons or unarmed attacks.  Plus, the whole Full Discipline keyword thing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll apply for a dwarf character of course! Not sure about the class, but whatever role is missing a dwarf can fill it! The background will probably be him investigating about the mining capabilities of the town and assessing if it's worthy to be exploited by his clan.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

I put the power source list back in, with some tweaks.  Like Banning Elf Mages.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got a decent idea for my Bard, hes built to support a more melee centric party (which at the moment it looks like thats how things are going anyways!) once things get a bit more concrete I may tweak my build to be the best Leader I can be. At the moment I'm not built to be a skill monkey although my stats support Dex skills, I'm not trained in any of them except acrobatics. My talking is fantastic, as a Bard should be.

Also Gene, how sacred is the fourth wall to you? Meta-humor is gold for this character. I just want to know how far I can go before you go "Ok, 8d6 points of damage as the 4th wall falls on your head."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a mercurial type.  I'm fine if the meta-humor is good.  If it is bad, or worse, pandering to the audience, your experience may be full of woe.

Seriously, it depends on what we have going on.  I tend personally adhere very strongly adhere to the fourth wall.  If you choose to break the fourth wall, I'm okay with it, if it isn't a party-wide thing, isn't lame, and NPCs are free to treat you as an addle-pated lunatic who is babbling about things which have no basis in reality, we might be able to find a road to walk.

Silly names, however I hate with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2011)

If I get a little imput in what class you think might be necessary, I might work on more character crunch.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

I am considering going with the Lifeblood Warden, which is WIS focused.  I'll be trained in stuff like Athletics, Nature, and Perception.  If that helps anyone.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2011)

Coming in from the other thread. I am looking at trying out the warlord this time. Not sure about race, but probably either dragonborn or tiefling. I can't access your obsidian portal site. It says it is limited to GM only ATM. So I will put together a more detailed concept when you get the site up.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a mad posh to try playing something weird.

If you don't reject it outright, it will take a little collaboration betwixt you and I to fit in.

[sblock=Might Be Spoils Here]DENIED! If you have't already cheated and looked, it's TOO LATE!   (^_^)[/sblock]


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Like I said above I'm playing a melee centric bard. I'll be a leader striker hybrid with a emphasis towards striker in my feat choices. Ill build very much to the party face, and I'll have skills to support that as well as my duelist archetype. I'm a valor bard and I'm geared towards that. So a second leader might not be a terrible idea.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is what I got so far.

*Symon Elwood*

[sblock=Character Sheet]level 1
Human, Wizard Mage
Illusion Apprentice
Background: Geography - Forest (Perception class skill)


FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10.


AC: 16 Fort: 14 Reflex: 15 Will: 15
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +7, Arcana +9, Dungeoneering +7, History +9, Religion +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Endurance +3, Heal +2, Insight +2, Intimidate, Nature +2, Stealth, Streetwise, Thievery, Athletics

FEATS
Human: Staff Expertise
Level 1: Unarmored Agility

POWERS
Wizard at-will 1: Nightmare Eruption
Wizard at-will 2: Beguiling Strands
Mage Feature: Magic Missle
Wizard encounter 1: Charm of Misplaced Wrath
Wizard daily 1: Horrid Whispers
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Flaming Sphere

ITEMS
Spellbook, Adventurer's Kit, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Mindwarp staff, Potion of Healing (heroic tier), 18 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
-What does the character look like? 
[sblock=Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

-What's his story?
Born in a small forest village, he remembers most of his adult life as citizen in the arcane district of _Old Nerrath_, selling his particularly talent to the highest bidder, before he started to work as an adventurer out of the city (nothing much to explore in there.)

-Where does he come from?
Jorje was born and raised in the small village _Thunderstone_.
But after manifesting his talent for arcane magic, his parents sent him to _Old Nerrath_ to study at the _Shadowdream Academy_, that specializes in illusion and ... darker magic, in the arcane district. He later left the city for more lucerative jobs out there.

-What's his personality?
A bit dark and calculating, he isn't evil per se, but hasn't yet experienced the true values of sacrifice and friendship, but is up to learn them...

-Why is he an adventurer?
Profit and excitement. The magic items and rituals adventurers typically find on their explorations would cost him a fortune on the free market.

His past time mentor, that says he is always acting on self interest and won't never change the world has nothing to do with this...[/sblock]

Italicized locations in the background can be adapted to the setting.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Coming in from the other thread. I am looking at trying out the warlord this time. Not sure about race, but probably either dragonborn or tiefling. I can't access your obsidian portal site. It says it is limited to GM only ATM. So I will put together a more detailed concept when you get the site up.




Whoops, that was accidental.  Fixed now.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well dang lol.....well I'll still give Monk a try, I actually randomly out of the blue got a DDI account so I'll be using the character builder so that should help me with all the implements and what nots lol


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Like I said above I'm playing a melee centric bard. I'll be a leader striker hybrid with a emphasis towards striker in my feat choices. Ill build very much to the party face, and I'll have skills to support that as well as my duelist archetype. I'm a valor bard and I'm geared towards that. So a second leader might not be a terrible idea.



Well I am of the opinion that two leaders (healers) is never a bad idea unless its a really small party. Especially since you are planning to be a hybrid. I am actually looking at creating a Warlord with some Warlock multiclass, so I might be kind of hybrid myself, but haven't settled on that.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Whoops, that was accidental.  Fixed now.



I still can't access the house rules section. But I can see just about everything else. Would a dragonborn or tiefling warlord be acceptable? If so, I'll start work on my character.


----------



## Insight (Mar 8, 2011)

Rolyat58 said:


> Well dang lol.....well I'll still give Monk a try, I actually randomly out of the blue got a DDI account so I'll be using the character builder so that should help me with all the implements and what nots lol




Oh, Monks are great, just not the easiest to play right out of the gate.  For that, I would probably choose a Rogue or something.

The Character Builder will definitely help.  Those of us experienced with 4th ed (and the Monk in particular) can always offer pointers.


----------



## Insight (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my current idea:

*CHARN WINDROST
Human Warden 1
Lifespirit Might
Background: Geography - Mountains (+2 to Athletics)
Alignment: Good*

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 18
*CON* 14
*DEX* 11
*INT* 10
*WIS* 17
*CHA* 08

*COMBAT*
*AC* 18
*FORT* 16
*REFLEX* 13
*WILL* 15
*HP* 31
*BLOODIED* 15
*SURGES/DAY* 11
*SURGE VALUE* 7
*INIT* +2
*SPEED* 6 

*SKILLS*
*TRAINED* - Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +8, Heal +8, Nature +10, Perception +10
*LANGUAGES* - Common, Giant

*FEATS*
*Lifespirit Vigor*: When Charn uses Second Wind, another ally can make a saving throw
*Wasteland Wanderer*

*RACIAL FEATURES*
*Bonus Feat*
*Bonus Skill*
*Human Defense Bonuses*
*Human Power Selection - Heroic Effort*

*CLASS FEATURES*
*Font of Life*: Charn makes one saving throw at the beginning of his turn
*Guardian Might - Lifespirit*: When Charn uses his Second Wind, only ally within 5 squares can spend a healing surge and make a saving throw
*Nature's Wrath*: As a free action, once per turn, Charn marks all enemies adjacent to him.

*POWERS*
*AT-WILL*
*Resilience of Life*
*Tempest Assault*
*Warden's Fury*
*Warden's Grasp*
*ENCOUNTER*
*Heroic Effort*
*Warden's Sacrifice*
*DAILY*
*Form of Mountain's Thunder*

*EQUIPMENT*
7gp
Warhammer, Sling, Hide Armor, Heavy Shield, Adventurer's Kit, Grappling Hook, Hammer, 10 Pitons, 50ft Silk Rope, Bottle of Wine, Totem

*PERSONALS*
Age: 25
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 235lbs.
Patron Deity: None
Homeland: Thunderstone, Nentir Vale

[sblock=Background in Brief]Charn Windrost was born in Thunderstone and spent the majority of his life in and around the mining town.  His family has been part of the town's mining tradition for generations.  It was expected that Charn would join his father, uncles, and brothers in the mines, but the boy took a different path.  Early in his adolescence, Charn began spending a lot of time in the mountains.  He loved to climb the craggy rocks and watch the sun rise over the mountain.  Charn spent so much time in the mountains that he started to feel more at home outdoors than in town.  By the time Charn reached the age of maturity, he declared that he would not become a miner.  Instead, Charn would work on the mountain, helping travelers as a guide or aiding hunters attacked by evil humanoids or beasts.  Though the Windrost family could not understand their son's affinity for the mountain, they felt a certain sense of pride when they boy would shepherd yet another lost soul back to Thunderstone or save another hunter from a pack of goblins.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2011)

*Murmock *

Murmock was an odd dwarf. He didn't like the montains at all, and often wandered off into the swamps nearby, to play with the frogs and toads of the swamps, and ocacionally, with the groove of bullywugs that inhabited the swamps. Oddly enough, the tribal frogmen didn't consider Murmock an intruder. His fascination with it, led to his father outcasting him from the clan. With no where to go, Murmock asked for shelter in the bullywug village. There, he made friends with the local druid, an eldery bullywug named Cockrack. 
Cockrack took Murmock under his wing, and showed him the wanders of nature and the gifts it offered to the ones patient enough to look. After years of contemplation, Murmock became a full druid himself.
Murmock worked to forge a bond of friendship between his homeland and his adoptive people, and finally succeeded, and the dwarves and bullywugs signed a treaty of alliance and trade. Now at the service of the alliance council, Murmock is sent to the town of Thunderstone  to  investigate, for one side, the possibilities of mine exploration, and for the other side, to see what was perturbating nature, around Elber’s Tomb.

Murmock, level 1
Dwarf, Druid
Build: Swarm Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Swarm
Background: Dwarf - Outcast

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 15 Fort: 13 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 28 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +9, Perception +9, Heal +9, Endurance +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +6, History, Insight +4, Intimidate, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise, Thievery +1, Athletics -1

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Ferocious Tiger Form

POWERS
Druid at-will 1: Swarming Locusts
Druid at-will 1: Grasping Tide (Druid)
Druid at-will 1: Grasping Claws
Druid encounter 1: Stinging Cloud
Druid daily 1: Summon Giant Toad

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Hide Armor, Quarterstaff, Staff Implement, Adventurer's Kit, Backpack (empty)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Create Campsite


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 8, 2011)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I still can't access the house rules section. But I can see just about everything else. Would a dragonborn or tiefling warlord be acceptable? If so, I'll start work on my character.




*grumble* the one thing I don't copy onto en world...

Everyone but Deva have access to martial.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a rough draft for my character. Still can't see the house rules, but will make adjustments as needed.




Rhogar Drakebane is a captain of the militia in the town of Thunderstone. He makes a humble living as a journeyman blacksmith when he isn't drilling with the militia to defend the town in case of attack. Although he is not a career military man, he has an uncanny knack for all matters military and prodigious skills in leadership. He also has a certain sense of destiny. Something happened to him at the age of 5 that changed his outlook on life greatly. He often refers to this as his "awakening." Raised in poverty with no family ties, he had to earn respect and position as he grew up. Because of his natural talent, strength, and wits, he has often been mistaken for a much older person, but is quite young at the age of 15. His scales are a shimmering silver color and he has a powerful athletic build. His color is *Light Blue*.

Rhogar Drakebane
Warlord Dragonborn Level 1
*Height:* 6' 5"
*Weight:* 295 lbs.
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:* Bahamut
*Size:* Medium
*Speed:* 5 (6 unarmored)
*Vision:* Normal
*Languages:* Common, Draconic
*Hit Points:* 22
*Healing Surges:* 7 (value: 5)
*Str* 20 (+5), *Con* 10 (+0), *Dex* 8 (-1), *Int* 11 (+0), *Wis* 10 (+0), *Cha* 16 (+3)
*Initiative:* +1 (includes Combat Leader)
*AC* 18, *Fort* 16 *Ref* 12 *Will* 14
*Racial Traits:* +2 History and +2 Intimidate*, Dragonborn Fury, Draconic Heritage, Dragon Breath (Strength, Cold)
*already calculated
*Background:* Dragonborn Brush with the Past (+2 History)*
*already calculated
*Warlord Class Features:* Armor Proficiency (Cloth, leather, hide, chainmail; light shield), Weapon Proficiencies (Simple melee, military melee, simple ranged), +1 Fortitude*, +1 Will*, Combat Leader, Commanding Presence (Inspiring Presence), Inspiring Word
*already calculated
*Skills:* Acrobatics -4, Arcana +0, Athletics +2, Bluff +3, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +0, Endurance +2*, Heal +5*, History +9*, Insight +0, Intimidate +10*, Nature +0, Perception +0, Religion +0, Stealth -4, Streetwise +3, Thievery -4
*trained skill
*Feats:* Shield Proficiency (Heavy)
*Equipment:* chainmail, heavy shield, longsword, 2 javelins, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), hempen rope (50 ft), sunrods (2), waterskin, 10 gp
[sblock=At-Will Exploits][sblock=Furious Smash]*Furious Smash* Warlord Attack 1
_You slam your shield into your enemy, bash him with your weapon’s haft, or drive your shoulder into his gut. Your attack doesn’t do much damage—but your anger inspires your ally to match your ferocity._
*At-Will * Martial, Weapon*
*Standard Action - Melee weapon*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Strength vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* Deal damage equal to your Strength modifier, and then choose one ally adjacent to either you or the target. This ally applies your Charisma modifier as a power bonus to the attack roll and the damage roll on his or her next attack against the target. If the ally does not attack the target by the end of his or her next turn, the bonus is lost.[/sblock]
[sblock=Viper's Strike]*Viper’s Strike* Warlord Attack 1
You trick your adversary into making a tactical error that gives your comrade a chance to strike.
*At-Will * Martial, Weapon*
*Standard Action - Melee weapon*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Strength vs. AC
*Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.
Increase damage to 2[W] + Strength modifier at 21st level.
*Effect:* If the target shifts before the start of your next turn, it provokes an opportunity attack from an ally of your choice.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Exploits][sblock=Dragon Breath]*Dragon Breath* Dragonborn Racial Power
As you open your mouth with a roar, the deadly power of your draconic kin blasts forth to engulf your foes.
*Encounter * Cold*
*Minor Action - Close* blast 3
*Targets:* All creatures in area
*Attack:* Strength + 2 vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d6 + Constitution modifier damage. Increase to +4 bonus and 2d6 + Constitution modifier damage at 11th level, and to +6 bonus and 3d6 + Constitution modifier damage at 21st level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Guarding Attack] *Guarding Attack* Warlord Attack 1
_With a calculated strike, you knock your adversary off balance and grant your comrade-in-arms some protection against the villain’s attacks._
*Encounter * Martial,Weapon*
*Standard Action - Melee weapon*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Strength vs. AC
*Hit:* 2[W] + Strength modifier damage. Until the end of your next turn, one ally adjacent to either you or the target gains a +2 power bonus to AC against the target’s attacks.
*Inspiring Presence:* The power bonus to AC equals 1 + your Charisma modifier.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Daily Exploits][sblock=Bastion of Defense] *Bastion of Defense* Warlord Attack 1
_Honorable warriors never fall!_
*Daily * Martial, Weapon*
*Standard Action - Melee weapon*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Strength vs. AC
*Hit:* 3[W] + Strength modifier damage. Allies within 5 squares of you gain a +1 power bonus to all defenses until the end of the encounter.
*Effect:* Allies within 5 squares of you gain temporary hit points equal to 5 + your Charisma modifier.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dorn Silvane
*Half Orc Monk 1
Stone Fist Monk
Background - Birth Among Another Race (Human)
Alignment: Lawful Good

*Ability Scores
*STR - 14
CON - 12
DEX - 20
INT - 10
WIS -11
CHA - 8

*Combat*
AC - 17
FORT - 13
REF - 16
WILL - 12
HP - 24
Bloodied - 12
Surges/Day - 8
Surge Value - 6
INIT - +5
Speed - 5

*Skiils
*Trained- Acrobatics +10, Athletics +7, Endurance +8, Perception +5
Languages - Common, Giant

*Feats
*Crashing Tempest Style - While wielding a club, you gain a +2 bonus to damage dealt by your flurry of blows power

*Racial Features
*Furious Assault
Half-Orc's Resilience
Swift Charge

*Class Features
*Monastic Tradition- Choose a flurry of blows and become more resilient.
Stone Fist- Gain Stone Fist Flurry of Blows and Mental Bastion
Unarmed Combatant- Gain Monk Unarmed Strike +3 Attack, 1d8 damage.
Unarmored Defense- +2 AC in cloth and no armor.

*Powers
*At-Will
Crane's Wings
Dragon's Tail
Encounter
Awaken the Slumbering Hurt
Daily
Spinning Leopard Style

*Equipment
*Cloth Armor
1 Adventurer's kit
1 Ki Focus
1 Club
83 gold

*Personals*
Age: 23
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 200 lbs.
Deity: None


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> As I see the controller role not much represented, here's my dwarven druid.
> ...



Hi, I'm the other controller 



Walking Dad said:


> ...
> level 1
> Human, Wizard Mage
> Illusion Apprentice
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm...no feedback on my concept proposal...

Was it merely missed, or are you trying to think of a way to say no strongly enough?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, The Following are Definitely in.  You all voted for this campaign, and your characters don't make me cry, and conveniently, you cover 4 roles.

WD Human Mage
Insight Human Warden
Rolyat HO Monk
Airwalker DB Warlord

I wanted 6 people.  I have 8.
I'm closing recruiting to anyone else now, and I will post later about how I am apportioning the other spots.  (I am considering just opening it up to 8, but seeing as how I am not sure everyone's concept flies with me I really have to think.)


----------



## tiornys (Mar 8, 2011)

Updated my initial post with a character sketch and mini-build, since we've had several builds popping up   ...edit: Now a full build and a thinly fleshed out character.

edit: this should have a side benefit of making it easier for Charwoman Gene to decide whether she he likes my concept....


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for taking me!

I added a picture and background to my sheet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 8, 2011)

You are all approved, I'm just gonna try to make it work, it will armor us against player's dropping out.

Shayuri, though I just can't deal with that... thing... could you try something else?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

lol...okay, I admit it was a long shot.

However, I do have a more conventional, but still very fun, idea to try.

I shall post as soon as I get it worked up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

I added a picture for Rhogar. I think its fearsome enough.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! Added Background.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, I likely will not be starting until Monday, March 14th.  That should give me time to check out your characters and finish up the starting areas...


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's Salie (Pronounced Sal-E-A)

*Salie Merdon
Half Elf Bard 1
Virtue of Valor
Background: Half-Elf - Wanderer (+2 to Streetwise)
Alignment: Unaligned*

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*CON* 14
*DEX* 16
*INT* 10
*WIS* 10
*CHA* 18

*COMBAT*
*AC* 16
*FORT* 12
*REFLEX* 15
*WILL* 15
*HP* 26
*BLOODIED* 13
*SURGES/DAY* 9
*SURGE VALUE* 6
*INIT* +3
*SPEED* 6 

*SKILLS*
*TRAINED* - Athletics +8, Arcana +5, Diplomacy+11, Insight +7, Streetwise +11
*LANGUAGES* - Common, Elven, Dwarven

*FEATS*
*Ritual Caster*
*Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)*

*RACIAL FEATURES*
*Dilettante* Sly Flourish
*Dual Heritage*
*Group Diplomacy bonus*

*CLASS FEATURES*
*Bardic Training* - Gain Ritual Caster feat and perform one
bard ritual per day without expending components
*Bardic Virtue* - Choose a Bardic Virtue option.
*Virtue of Valor* - When an ally within 5 squares
bloodies or reduces a foe to 0 hp, ally gains 1 + your Con
mod temporary hp (1/rd) (3 + Con mod at 11th, 5 + Con
mod at 21st)
*Majestic Word* - Gain majestic word power
*Multiclass Versatility* - Can choose class-specific
multiclass feats from more than one class
*Skill Versatility* - +1 to untrained skill checks
*Song of Rest* - At end of short rest, you and each ally
spending a healing surge adds your Cha mod to hp regained
*Words of Friendship* - Gain the words of friendship power

*POWERS*
*AT-WILL*
*Staggering Note
Guiding Strike*
*ENCOUNTER*
*Second Wind
Sly Flourish
Majestic Word
Words of Friendship
Inspiring Refrain*
*DAILY*
*Echoes of the Guardian*

*EQUIPMENT*
35gp
Ritual Book, Rapier, Leather Armor, Light Shield, Adventurer's Kit, Grappling Hook, Lute
*PERSONALS*
Age: 23
Height: 6'
Weight: 180lbs.
Patron Deity: Corelion

Salie is a wandering bard, traveling from town to town collecting stories, songs, interesting rumors and notches on his belt. Salie is a consummate ladies man, and whether it is due to his own personality, good looks, or a bit of magical charm is up for debate. He is also a passable swordsman, and totes a small shield and rapier with which he defends himself when necessary, but most of the time he will simply try and talk his way out of a situation.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 10, 2011)

okay, I've done the prep work I need to actually run the game, although a lot will be improvised.

I don't yet have a cohesive story start point.  I'll be reviewing characters and backgrounds over the weekend, and will work with you all to tie your characters together.  We will actually get into play the middle of next week.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2011)

Rhogar is a captain in the local militia, so he could easily be called up for anything that pertains to the safety of the town. You could use that as a starting point.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 14, 2011)

Some Commentary:

In case it is not clear, I am male.  I would prefer you use masculine pronouns when referring to me.  (Yes, I know my name is confusing, it's a long story from the Eric Noah's site.)  If I use the wrong pronoun for some of you, I apologize, and will correct myself.

Voda Vosa:  Did you mean for your druid to be trained and all friendly with a chaotic evil race of creatures whose very presence corrupts the environment?  I'm going to work under the assumption that this was a tribe of Grippli or other good frog people that the dwarves were warring with because they thought they were bullywugs.

Walking Dad:  Does your character have a name?  Do you mind If I tie his background to the campaign by turning "Applewood" into Thunderstone?

Rolyat58:  Do you mind if I dictate some rough background for your character?   Born in Thunderstone, ran away as an adolescent, taken in by an order of monks, your wanderings have brought you home.

Shayuri:  Are you going to play a replacement character or are you out for good?


----------



## Insight (Mar 14, 2011)

I've created a brief background for Charn Windrost:

[sblock=Background in Brief]Charn Windrost was born in Thunderstone and spent the majority of his life in and around the mining town.  His family has been part of the town's mining tradition for generations.  It was expected that Charn would join his father, uncles, and brothers in the mines, but the boy took a different path.  Early in his adolescence, Charn began spending a lot of time in the mountains.  He loved to climb the craggy rocks and watch the sun rise over the mountain.  Charn spent so much time in the mountains that he started to feel more at home outdoors than in town.  By the time Charn reached the age of maturity, he declared that he would not become a miner.  Instead, Charn would work on the mountain, helping travelers as a guide or aiding hunters attacked by evil humanoids or beasts.  Though the Windrost family could not understand their son's affinity for the mountain, they felt a certain sense of pride when they boy would shepherd yet another lost soul back to Thunderstone or save another hunter from a pack of goblins.[/sblock]

This has also been added to my character entry on page 3.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Charwoman Gene said:


> ...
> 
> Walking Dad:  Does your character have a name?  Do you mind If I tie his background to the campaign by turning "Applewood" into Thunderstone?
> 
> ...




Added the name and changed the village to Thunderstone.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5487089-post24.html


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2011)

In process...will be done tonight. This weekend was sicker and busier than anticipated, but don't count me out yet!

_he's the best...around...and nothing's ever gonna take him down!_


----------



## Rolyat58 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have no qualms with it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2011)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Some Commentary:
> 
> 
> Voda Vosa:  Did you mean for your druid to be trained and all friendly with a chaotic evil race of creatures whose very presence corrupts the environment?  I'm going to work under the assumption that this was a tribe of Grippli or other good frog people that the dwarves were warring with because they thought they were bullywugs.




Yeah, lets do that


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

I noted we lacked some ranged options, and so...behold...

Joafer Aldeverdigris
Seeker, level 1
Elf, Seeker
Seeker's Bond: Bloodbond
Background: Elf - Wild Elf (+2 to Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 10, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 9.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 10, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 9.

AC: 15 Fort: 10 Reflex: 14 Will: 16
HP: 22 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +12, Athletics +7, Perception +12, Stealth +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance, Heal +5, History, Insight +5, Intimidate -1, Religion, Streetwise -1, Thievery +3

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Bow)

POWERS
Seeker at-will 1: Grappling Spirits
Seeker at-will 1: Biting Swarm
Seeker encounter 1: Possessing Spirits
Seeker daily 1: Swarming Bats

ITEMS
Leather Armor, Longbow, Adventurer's Kit, Dagger

BACKGROUND
Joafer is the latest in a long line of Seekers...elves who reject the 'lets wait and see' mentality of their peers. The Seekers go forth in search of trouble, through forest, desert, plain and aboard ship if need be. From town to town they watch the comings and goings of the lumberjacks and trappers, carefully assessing the impact they have on the surrounding fabric of nature.  Should all be well, they move on. If there is a problem, they solve it...with words if possible, with sterner measures if driven to it.

Joafer came to Thunderstone in part because of the mine, but more truthfully because of the strange talk he'd caught wind of. Cursed monuments, crumbling ruins, and dangers stalking the paths from the shadows. To a Seeker, these things are symptoms of a greater malaise in nature...and so he came. To watch. To learn. And finally, to resolve...by whatever means necessary.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, elves and their bows....  

I will be away from home until Saturday, and my access to internet will be uncertain.  I'll try to at least find an internet cafe or somesuch to check in once a day, but if things get moving and I'm not responding, feel free to NPC me.

t~


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, great, never saw a Seeker been played 

May I suggest Bow Expertise instead of Weapon Expertise (Bow)?
The later gives you a bit of extra damage vs enemies with no other enemies adjacent.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

You know it's funny, I was looking for that and I couldn't find it...

But yeah, that's the one I wanted. I'll fix it...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be posting up the IC Thread most likely tomorrow when I have some time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, great, never saw a Seeker been played
> 
> May I suggest Bow Expertise instead of Weapon Expertise (Bow)?
> The later gives you a bit of extra damage vs enemies with no other enemies adjacent.




Yes you did, in A Paid Trip to Spellhold.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yes you did, in A Paid Trip to Spellhold.



No this was Taran... 

Sorry, you are right, but it was only one encounter and we also had to deal with a trap. So I say I never saw a Seeker in play for several encounters


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

More accurate sir, that is fine. =D


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, I have obviously missed my deadline.  This is just a delay, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry.  I was pretty sure I was gonna have enough time to do this.  Unfotunately, I am not going to be able to follow through on this campaign for a while.

Basically, I've been in a financial crisis, and my job out of the blue started offering overtime again, which I need to take as much of as I can mentally stand for as long as it takes.  This is probably gonna last for a month or two.  I will not have enough time to post at home and I need to curtail my posting form work.

I am postponing the game indefinitely.  I may try to revive it when things calm down, but for now, it's just not realistic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to 'hear' this. Please PM me if things get easier for you.

Good luck, WD


----------



## tiornys (Mar 19, 2011)

Indeed, sorry to hear, but good luck with the financials.

t~


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. Good luck with the overtime.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll keep Salie kicking around if you want to run this after things calm down.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 23, 2011)

Unsubscribing to this thread. If you ever want to start it up again, send me a PM.

If anyone else has a PBP they are running looking for players, I could be convinced to join one more since this one isn't going forward.


----------

